# Manette Shadow PC



## tangzeboss (23 Février 2019)

Bonjour,

Une recommandation de manette pour jouer avec Shadow depuis un macbook pro 2018 ?

(Si ca pouvait être compatible avec iOs ce serait top !)

Merci


----------



## ludow597 (8 Avril 2019)

Salut tangzeboss,

J'utilise personnellement le nimbus sur macOS et iOS . Il y a juste problème avec cette manette, il n'y a pas de bouton option comme sur une xbox. ça peut être gênant en jouant pour accéder à certains menus d'option d'un jeu par exemple 

https://fr.steelseries.com/gaming-controllers/nimbus


----------

